# Terri, you just had to go and one up me....



## Alison (Sep 8, 2004)

Actually 2000 up me! Congrats on reaching the 3K mark. You'll go far in life, I can tell  :mrgreen:


----------



## voodoocat (Sep 8, 2004)

:LOL: 

Congrats to the terrimeister!  i never realized how much you really spammed!


----------



## MDowdey (Sep 8, 2004)

yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  



md


----------



## Corry (Sep 8, 2004)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## photogoddess (Sep 8, 2004)

Way to go girlie!   :cheer:


----------



## santino (Sep 8, 2004)

congrats terri!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :cheer:


----------



## Chase (Sep 8, 2004)

Daaaang


----------



## Karalee (Sep 8, 2004)

Aunty Terri doesnt spam, she offers her Aunty Terri Advice  

Congratulations


----------



## Corry (Sep 8, 2004)

Holy crap!  Did you see how close MD is to 4000????


----------



## Karalee (Sep 8, 2004)

I think were all just a bunch of spammers :-? Im suprised Chase puts up with us :LOL:


----------



## terri (Sep 8, 2004)

Karalee said:
			
		

> Aunty Terri doesnt spam, she offers her Aunty Terri Advice
> 
> Congratulations




 :lmao:  And damned good advice it is, too!   If only you people would listen to me, I might shut up!     

Well, probably not.    :blulsh2: 

I luvs you guys..... :love:


----------



## oriecat (Sep 8, 2004)

Darn, we're late, huh?  Congrats belated, Terri!!  

How come she doesn't have any little boxes? :|


----------



## terri (Sep 8, 2004)

oriecat said:
			
		

> Darn, we're late, huh?  Congrats belated, Terri!!
> 
> How come she doesn't have any little boxes? :|



I do have little boxes, but they aren't highlighted..... oh the pain....my boxes are empty....   :cry: 

However, I do note that our Alison has no boxes.    :?   What's up with that, O Admin-Type people???


----------



## oriecat (Sep 8, 2004)

That's even weirder!  

At Manda's board I had a big star, then she changed it all and I went back to little stars.  Now you have empty boxes and Alison has none!  It's like a conspiracy lately...


----------



## terri (Sep 8, 2004)

Someone give Alison back her boxes!    :x 

And, you know, do something weird with mine!


----------



## voodoocat (Sep 8, 2004)

better? :twisted:


----------



## terri (Sep 8, 2004)

:roll: 

I expected something _far_ more creative from this forum's stable of admin-type people.   

::sigh::


----------



## Alison (Sep 8, 2004)

terri said:
			
		

> Someone give Alison back her boxes!    :x



Hey! Here I am being a good little member of this community and I don't even get _any _ boxes? What's a girl gotta do to get her boxes back?


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Sep 8, 2004)

ya know, i really don't see anything different with her boxes.  

terri, if i were an admin, i'd take care of your boxes for you.  and i'd be creative as i possibly could.

in the meantime, i have a proverb for you, one that made me think of you when i read it today:

  A friend is one to whom one may pour
out all the contents of one's heart,
chaff and grain together,
knowing that the gentlest of hands
will take it and sift it.
Keep what is worth keeping,
and with a breath of kindness,
blow the rest away.

Arabian Proverb 


and ya know, i think you do this all the time- you are a wonderful, and a wise, friend to alot of people.  happy 3k, girl!


----------



## santino (Sep 8, 2004)

too much girl, far too much


----------



## terri (Sep 8, 2004)

> What's a girl gotta do to get her boxes back?



An unfortunate way to ask, darling.   I expect the pm's from MD to start soon.   :roll:


----------



## oriecat (Sep 8, 2004)

Toby doesn't have boxes either!!


----------



## Karalee (Sep 8, 2004)

Ok so whats up with the secret club of non boxy people :-?


Do we have a box thief in the forum


----------



## oriecat (Sep 8, 2004)

I think I should get an extra box and maybe a row of stars just for bringing this tragedy to the forums attention.  8)


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Sep 8, 2004)

oriecat said:
			
		

> Toby doesn't have boxes either!!



that is so got-dam true i could just cry.


----------



## Alison (Sep 8, 2004)

Hobbes has no boxes either! WTH?


----------



## terri (Sep 8, 2004)

Osmer_Toby said:
			
		

> oriecat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 :lmao: 

And thank you for that poem....that kinda blew me away.   :blulsh2:  

I got all my boxes back....amazing what a little whining will do.   :sillysmi:


----------



## oriecat (Sep 8, 2004)

There is definitely some sort of conspiracy going on here... I think the Fifipublicans are behind it.  I'm sure of it.


----------



## voodoocat (Sep 8, 2004)

Actually... I think a certain administrator doesn't quite know how to change someone's title.... tsk tsk.

ps matt... you have to specify the image rank location when creating a new title


----------



## Karalee (Sep 8, 2004)

I stand by camp kiwi, they wouldnt do anything of the sort


----------



## terri (Sep 8, 2004)

oriecat said:
			
		

> There is definitely some sort of conspiracy going on here... I think the Fifipublicans are behind it.  I'm sure of it.



Or a simple, more deadly, Invasion of the Box-Snatchers!!     

Who are they???   :shock: 

What do they want???    :shock: 

Do they shoot film or digital???    :mrgreen:


----------



## voodoocat (Sep 8, 2004)

terri said:
			
		

> Or a simple, more deadly, Invasion of the Box-Snatchers!!



ok, i keep hearing the double meaning of box in my head.... and yeah, this thread is really funny when you read it like that :twisted:


----------



## oriecat (Sep 8, 2004)

voodoocat said:
			
		

> Actually... I think a certain administrator doesn't quite know how to change someone's title.... tsk tsk.
> 
> ps matt... you have to specify the image rank location when creating a new title



Of course, there had to be a logical answer... darn it...    Logical answers just aren't any fun... :|


----------



## Karalee (Sep 8, 2004)

voodoocat said:
			
		

> terri said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Trust you to say that 

Seriously though why do some people have boxes and why are some box free, and who is the box snatcher?


----------



## terri (Sep 8, 2004)

Mad Dog is the Box-Snatcher...... and you can take that any way you'd like and it would probably  be accurate....  :twisted:   Right, Matt?


I'm with you, Orie....Voods is too pragmatic.   We need to shake him up a bit.


----------



## Alison (Sep 8, 2004)

I see so if we're box free we've been Dowdey'd.


----------



## Alison (Sep 8, 2004)

Hey Toby, where's my poem huh?


----------



## MDowdey (Sep 8, 2004)

damn what did i miss? whos box is it this time?


i love boxes....makes me wish i was a kitten..i could curl up in one and just start purring...


did i do something wrong with the title change?

md


----------



## voodoocat (Sep 8, 2004)

Yeah.. when you create a special rank there is a box to enter the image location... just copy and paste it from another title...


----------



## terri (Sep 8, 2004)

voodoocat said:
			
		

> Yeah.. when you create a special rank there is a box to enter the image location... just copy and paste it from another title...



Hey!!   Don't turn a wholesome double-entendre sexual thread into something all technical!!!!    :x  What's the matter with you?

I like Matt's theme about kittens and warmth....     carry on.


----------



## voodoocat (Sep 8, 2004)

terri said:
			
		

> voodoocat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you know you like technical so you're not fooling me


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Sep 8, 2004)

AlisonS said:
			
		

> Hey Toby, where's my poem huh?



zzzzzzz


whaaaa?   huh??!

:::rubs sleep out of eyes, yawns, and goes back to sleep at desk.  dreams of ali stomping her foot, hands on her hips, demanding something.... something....  :::

                                 zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Alison (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## Luminosity (Sep 8, 2004)

terri said:
			
		

> voodoocat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Luminosity (Sep 8, 2004)

Someones tooken my boxes too !!


----------



## photogoddess (Sep 8, 2004)

voodoocat said:
			
		

> terri said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah right! Just like a wet blanket!!!  :roll:


----------



## MDowdey (Sep 8, 2004)

Luminosity said:
			
		

> Someones tooken my boxes too !!




i took your box!!!!



md


----------



## Luminosity (Sep 8, 2004)

*Sneaks into Matts lil forum hut to look for em , while hes away *


----------



## Alison (Sep 8, 2004)

Luminosity said:
			
		

> *Sneaks into Matts lil forum hut to look for em , while hes away *



Hey, while you're there, grab mine too - k?


----------



## photogoddess (Sep 8, 2004)

I still have my boxes!


----------



## Luminosity (Sep 8, 2004)

AlisonS said:
			
		

> Luminosity said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Stage whispers to Ali * I see yours and mine , he's using them to hold his collection of Doris Day movies ......  

Edges carefully along wall towards them , in the shadows....


----------



## Alison (Sep 8, 2004)

Hey Lumi, I note that he still has _his _ boxes but has yet to repair ours. Grab his and lets string them up a flag pole.


----------



## Luminosity (Sep 8, 2004)

Oh you're *evil* girly  

Hold him down while I jump him for his boxes !


----------



## photogoddess (Sep 8, 2004)

Luminosity said:
			
		

> Oh you're *evil* girly
> 
> Hold him down while I jump him for his boxes !



I already have him pinned! :twisted: Git him girls!  :badangel:


----------



## Luminosity (Sep 8, 2004)

*POUNCE *

Ali , you grab our boxes while I paint *his* hot pink !


----------



## Luminosity (Sep 8, 2004)

Oh dear .......that sounds so wrong


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Sep 8, 2004)

uh, is it just me, or does it look like md is about to become fertilized?


----------



## Luminosity (Sep 8, 2004)

:shock: 

Moves away slowly ......


----------



## Alison (Sep 8, 2004)

And did ya see Terri's??????


----------



## Luminosity (Sep 8, 2004)

No ! :shock: 

*Goes to check Terri out *


----------



## Chase (Sep 8, 2004)

Luminosity said:
			
		

> *Goes to check Terri out *





 :cheer:  :bounce:  :cheer:  :bounce:  :cheer:


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Sep 8, 2004)

:lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao: 

that is too funny, chasemeister :cheer:


----------



## Luminosity (Sep 8, 2004)

LMAOOOO @ Terri's :LOL: !!

Yay now I can pinch her bum whenever I want !! :cheer:


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Sep 8, 2004)

Luminosity said:
			
		

> LMAOOOO @ Terri's :LOL: !!
> 
> Yay now I can pinch her bum whenever I want !! :cheer:



ya, a bunch of us can.  all at once.  gang pinch.....


----------



## Luminosity (Sep 8, 2004)

Chuckle chuckle :twisted:


----------



## photogoddess (Sep 8, 2004)

Luminosity said:
			
		

> LMAOOOO @ Terri's :LOL: !!
> 
> Yay now I can pinch her bum whenever I want !! :cheer:



Sounds like Lumi needs a new title - :Official Forum Bum Pincher" :lmao:


----------



## Alison (Sep 8, 2004)

Luminosity said:
			
		

> No ! :shock:
> 
> *Goes to check Terri out *



Well Lumi, looks like we're safe from the wrath of Chase, but we still don't have our boxes!


----------



## Luminosity (Sep 8, 2004)

Or 'Hide Ya Bum's ! ' :LOL:


----------



## Luminosity (Sep 8, 2004)

AlisonS said:
			
		

> Luminosity said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hon , I wouldnt say that so fast lol. 
Chase is likely to be brewin a lil sumpin sumpin up for ya just from that comment


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Sep 8, 2004)

Luminosity said:
			
		

> AlisonS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ya, there's lightning bolts striking left and right around here.  can smell the ozone, ferchrisakes.


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Sep 8, 2004)

Luminosity said:
			
		

> Or 'Hide Ya Bum's ! ' :LOL:



now why would anyone wanna hide his (or her) bum from the likes of you?


----------



## Chase (Sep 8, 2004)

wow, I need to go find MORE graphics that fit people on here...you guys are working me to the bone!


----------



## terri (Sep 8, 2004)

Chase said:
			
		

> wow, I need to go find MORE graphics that fit people on here...you guys are working me to the bone!



What the hell is THIS???? :shock:    
&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;--------


Okay people......   time for my official political announcement.  (Chase apparently is begging for this.)    :twisted: 

Bush's new campaign slogan is "Bend Over, America!"


----------



## Alison (Sep 8, 2004)

terri said:
			
		

> Chase said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   :mrgreen:  :lmao:


----------



## Chase (Sep 8, 2004)

Testy testy! hehe


----------



## voodoocat (Sep 8, 2004)

:LOL:

hey can we make terri's celebration thread the official place for political discussion now?


----------



## terri (Sep 8, 2004)

voodoocat said:
			
		

> :LOL:
> 
> hey can we make terri's celebration thread the official place for political discussion now?



Why the hell not, since I have such a classy avatar now.    :roll:  It seems to beg the mud-slinging.

Tobes will be here any second, I can feel it!    :twisted:


----------



## Chase (Sep 8, 2004)

Would you prefer testes testes??


----------



## terri (Sep 8, 2004)

Chase said:
			
		

> Would you prefer testes testes??



Bend over, Chase!!!!


----------



## Chase (Sep 8, 2004)

Be nice now, you know you love me  :heart: 

...or is it loathe me?

I always get those two confused  :?


----------



## terri (Sep 8, 2004)

Chase said:
			
		

> Be nice now, you know you love me  :heart:
> 
> ...or is it loathe me?
> 
> I always get those two confused  :?



I don't doubt that you do!   

ldman:


----------



## Chase (Sep 8, 2004)

Sometimes its a fine line between the two


----------



## terri (Sep 8, 2004)

Chase said:
			
		

> Sometimes its a fine line between the two



And sometimes it isn't!


----------



## Chase (Sep 8, 2004)

So you're saying its all love and no loathing with me? Awwwwww :hug:


----------



## Alison (Sep 8, 2004)

Chase said:
			
		

> So you're saying its all love and no loathing with me? Awwwwww :hug:



I'm not quite sure that was the message! This trip in March will be FUN!


----------



## terri (Sep 8, 2004)

Chase said:
			
		

> So you're saying its all love and no loathing with me? Awwwwww :hug:




awwww....back atcha.   You're SO confused this evening.    :twisted:


----------



## Alison (Sep 8, 2004)

C'mon Chase, get back to work. There are far too many boxless members here!


----------



## Chase (Sep 8, 2004)

Slave driver...dang


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Sep 8, 2004)

:::sniff:::

     :::sniff:::

do i smell political discourse?


----------



## Corry (Sep 8, 2004)

Whoa, I missed a lot today.  But I must say after reading all this...Toby is still boxless, and my logo/boxes are still boooring!!!


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Sep 8, 2004)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Toby is still boxless



:::whimper:::


----------



## Corry (Sep 9, 2004)

Ok, I'm probably gonna totally get made fun of for this, but I don't get the 'conotation' (sp?) that the word boxes has????


----------



## Alison (Sep 9, 2004)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Ok, I'm probably gonna totally get made fun of for this, but I don't get the 'conotation' (sp?) that the word boxes has????



Shhh, don't tell but I don't get it either.


----------



## voodoocat (Sep 9, 2004)

You both have PM's


----------



## Corry (Sep 9, 2004)

Gotcha!


----------



## photogoddess (Sep 9, 2004)

voodoocat said:
			
		

> You both have PM's



Always the informer - eh Voods? :lmao:


----------



## voodoocat (Sep 9, 2004)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> voodoocat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you quiet down!


----------



## Alison (Sep 9, 2004)

Thanks Voods.


----------



## Corry (Sep 9, 2004)

:LOL:  :LOL:


----------



## photogoddess (Sep 9, 2004)

voodoocat said:
			
		

> photogoddess said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Make me!!!  8)


----------



## Alison (Sep 9, 2004)

Osmer_Toby said:
			
		

> core_17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This has so much more meaning now!


----------



## photogoddess (Sep 9, 2004)

AlisonS said:
			
		

> Osmer_Toby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Poor Toby! :roll:


----------



## Corry (Sep 9, 2004)

Toby we love you!


----------



## Luminosity (Sep 9, 2004)

ROTF @ all of ya !! :lmao:


----------



## Karalee (Sep 9, 2004)

Crazy buggers and yer boxes :LOL:

Its nice to know that some of you found yours, and others found something more entertaining :lmao:


----------



## Alison (Sep 9, 2004)

Luminosity said:
			
		

> ROTF @ all of ya !! :lmao:



It's not nice to laugh at people Lumi.  :cry:


----------



## Luminosity (Sep 9, 2004)

Ya know me darl , I'm the one who tells kids that God is cryin coz of them ... I'ma evil voman !  



P.S I'm also the one who sits in a cinema and pings M & M's at peoples heads and pretends to be engrossed in the movie when they look behind em. Be careful of me :twisted:


----------



## Alison (Sep 9, 2004)

Note to self, make sure to not sit in front of Lumi at the movies.


----------



## voodoocat (Sep 9, 2004)

Luminosity said:
			
		

> Ya know me darl , I'm the one who tells kids that God is cryin coz of them ... I'ma evil voman !
> 
> 
> 
> P.S I'm also the one who sits in a cinema and pings M & M's at peoples heads and pretends to be engrossed in the movie when they look behind em. Be careful of me :twisted:


i think you need 7 of 6 lips.  :LOL: crazy lady


----------



## Luminosity (Sep 9, 2004)

You could be my apprentice M&M pinger .....

" You hold the M&M like so & PING , oh Ali -Son " ......


----------



## Alison (Sep 9, 2004)

Luminosity said:
			
		

> You could be my apprentice M&M pinger .....
> 
> " You hold the M&M like so , oh Ali -Son " ......



LMAO! I'm a quick study.


----------



## Luminosity (Sep 9, 2004)

voodoocat said:
			
		

> Luminosity said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can never have enough lips


----------

